# Anybody thinking about going back to lead shot



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 25, 2013)

With the prices of heavier than lead shells anybody making the switch back to ol copper plated lead?


----------



## boothy (Feb 25, 2013)

I have 3 boxes of win XR and 2 boxes of hevi.  Once I shoot those up I will more than likely go back to shooting lead.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 25, 2013)

I hope it never comes to that.


----------



## bangbird (Feb 25, 2013)

All I shoot is lead.  I have 2 boxes of Winchester Xtended range in my truck I won't use.  Lead does just fine for me.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 25, 2013)

Never!  I have more than enough Hevi-Shot and Heavyweights stocked up to last me more than 40 years.  334 rounds to be exact.


----------



## Duff (Feb 25, 2013)

Never left it. Kills em purdy dead!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> Anybody thinking about going back to lead shot?



Never left!


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 25, 2013)

Always shot it.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 25, 2013)

Duff said:


> Never left it. Kills em purdy dead!



That's right


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 25, 2013)

I shoot lead. 

I think people put way to much emphasis on the shells and not what's important, smart calling and good woodsmanship


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 25, 2013)

Never going back.


----------



## Randy (Feb 25, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> Never left!



^^^this.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2013)

I want every advantage possible when it comes to turkeys. A great season will consist of exactly 3 shots. It costs more in gas for one round trip to my lease than it does to buy a box of 5 hi-density shot.


----------



## chefrific (Feb 25, 2013)

I used to shoot Win XR, until I tried a buddy's regular Win XX in same size/shot.  To my amazement and joy, the cheaper copper plated lead pattered WAY better than the "heavy/hevi" stuff ever did.
I'm lead from here on out now.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 25, 2013)

cpowel10 said:


> I shoot lead.
> 
> I think people put way to much emphasis on the shells and not what's important, smart calling and good woodsmanship



I'll take any advantage I can get.  

I didn't even know this many folks even used lead anymore.


----------



## eschnitz (Feb 25, 2013)

What outstanding results have you gotten with the heavi over the lead ? I can reach out there pretty good with the correct choke and shot combo. Saying so if the heavi adds to the results I have already gotten I may be willing to pay a little extra ?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I want every advantage possible when it comes to turkeys. A great season will consist of exactly 3 shots. It costs more in gas for one round trip to my lease than it does to buy a box of 5 hi-density shot.



You are correct.  Ammo is cheap compared to everything else.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 25, 2013)

eschnitz said:


> What outstanding results have you gotten with the heavi over the lead ? I can reach out there pretty good with the correct choke and shot combo. Saying so if the heavi adds to the results I have already gotten I may be willing to pay a little extra ?



A denser pattern and penetration for the most part.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 25, 2013)

Where is Hawglips and Brad C.?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 25, 2013)

I've never seen lead outshoot the HTL loads and won't believe it until I do.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 25, 2013)

Using lead because you want to is fine but claiming cost to be the reason just doesn't add up.  Shells are barely a drop in the bucket of my turkey hunting costs.


----------



## fredw (Feb 25, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> Using lead because you want to is fine but claiming cost to be the reason just doesn't add up.  Shells are barely a drop in the bucket of my turkey hunting costs.



Agree.....it takes a full tank of gas in the F150 to get to and from the lease....add in all the other expenses and the incremental cost of shells seem like a minor expense.



01Foreman400 said:


> I didn't even know this many folks even used lead anymore.



Me either.



rhbama3 said:


> I want every advantage possible when it comes to turkeys. A great season will consist of exactly 3 shots. It costs more in gas for one round trip to my lease than it does to buy a box of 5 hi-density shot.



This.


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 25, 2013)

HTL will have to get much more expensive than it is now for me to revert back to lead.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 25, 2013)

The thought of going to lead hasn't even crossed my mind.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 25, 2013)

*Well...*

I still use the Win Hi Velocity #6s when using my 870 12 guage, but when it comes to the 20 guage 870, 11-87 and Franchi Affinity that we shoot, it is all Fed Heavy's #7 and I will most certainly never go back to lead.  It amazes me to this day, what those 20 guages will do with the Fed Heavy.  And boy are they much easier to tote thru the woods, especially when the birds are not singing and you are on the move trying to locate them.


----------



## Brianf (Feb 25, 2013)

goblr77 said:


> HTL will have to get much more expensive than it is now for me to revert back to lead.



Lets say the HTL shells are $7 a shell. That is 3 dead gobblers and 2 checking pattern. If $35 a season is going to cause a problem with my finances, I probably should not buy turkey shells at all. 
Just my .02


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just got my 3rd box of nitros at $9 and some change a shot. Ill pay it every day of the week for a dead bird. Plus HTL shot if I mess up on my distances it's a good comprimise for my inconsistencys at ranging objects in the turkey woods. I believe Remington marketed hevishot right adds up to 15yds to your range. That's when your stars are aligned with the perfect setup. If you don't want that extra yardage don't shoot it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 25, 2013)

deast1988 said:


> Just got my 3rd box of nitros at $9 and some change a shot. Ill pay it every day of the week for a dead bird. Plus HTL shot if I mess up on my distances it's a good comprimise for my inconsistencys at ranging objects in the turkey woods. I believe Remington marketed hevishot right adds up to 15yds to your range. That's when your stars are aligned with the perfect setup. If you don't want that extra yardage don't shoot it.



What all do you have?


----------



## HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL (Feb 25, 2013)

They still make lead?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 25, 2013)

Still shoot lead, i bought a stock pile of it years ago. Been wanting to try some hevi's but until i run out of lead or atleast close to running out im not going to even try it cause i know i would love it!!


----------



## cfuller6 (Feb 25, 2013)

Never switched, kill em out to 60 yards with lead and the ol' comp-n-choke


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow!!! 

I prob won't buy anymore shells for awhile... I've got to have at least 20-25 boxs of win hv #5's in my basement... I think I'm good...


----------



## Mark K (Feb 25, 2013)

> Never switched, kill em out to 60 yards with lead and the ol' comp-n-choke



What brand and shot???


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Feb 25, 2013)

That's all I shoot


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 25, 2013)

deast1988 said:


> Just got my 3rd box of nitros at $9 and some change a shot. Ill pay it every day of the week for a dead bird. Plus HTL shot if I mess up on my distances it's a good comprimise for my inconsistencys at ranging objects in the turkey woods. I believe Remington marketed hevishot right adds up to 15yds to your range. That's when your stars are aligned with the perfect setup. If you don't want that extra yardage don't shoot it.



I bowed out on the nitros this year, I am on the prowl for the next load that performs as good, and dont cost $100 for 10 rounds.You gotta admit, thats high.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Feb 25, 2013)

Never stopped shooting lead, i've patterned other shells but lead has always paid off for me to 60 yards.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd rather save money on not wearing out my old hips and bones toting them ole heavy 12 gauges. As long as I can get TSS from Hal I aint shooting no stinking lead.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 25, 2013)

cfuller6 said:


> Never switched, kill em out to 60 yards with lead and the ol' comp-n-choke





BASS1FUN said:


> Never stopped shooting lead, i've patterned other shells but lead has always paid off for me to 60 yards.



What load?   What is your miss to dead bird ratio?


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Still shoot lead. Been working fine for years.


----------



## six (Feb 25, 2013)

Lead for me.  Until kill ratio's become a problem that's probably  all I'll shoot.  I know it's all I'll buy until then.  And when kill ratio's start dropping off I'll probably invest in a new pair of glasses first.  Then if that don't fix it I'll buy some different shells.


----------



## Chuck Morgan (Feb 25, 2013)

Always used lead, I am sure the heavy stuff must be better from all I have heard. But I guess I am kind of stuck in my old school ways! To each their own, that is what makes it fun. Good luck to everybody this spring no matter which you shoot!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah, killed three with lead 7's in 20ga last season, killed some others with htl last year too though.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 25, 2013)

$6.00 per shell comes to $150.00 per 25 box. That is just rediculous. Some folks will pay it and others would pay $10.00 if that is what a super bullet cost. Shoot what you want but let the stuff sit on a shelf and see how much it costs.


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 25, 2013)

I still have plenty of lead and shoot it regularly


----------



## Reminex (Feb 25, 2013)

The real benefit is with 20 ga.  Im glad I got on the 20 gauge train now!  Makes a 30 yard gun into a 40 yard gun.

I bought a 10 round box of 12 gauge federal heavy #7 for $36.00 today.  So I figured Id shoot some to see what it does.

shot today exactly three times...results=
3" #6 federal lead= 109 hits in 10"@40
3" #6 federal tungsten= 132 in 10"@40
3" #7 fedearl hvyweight=170 in 10"@40

(I have a bunch of the #6 tungsten I bought cheap 10 years ago, back when everyone thought it was a gimmick!
But very impressed with #7)


----------



## hotamighty (Feb 25, 2013)

I have never used anything but lead. I can,t bring myself to pay 6 or 7 dollars per shot when a $1 winchester lead #6 will kill them just as dead at 50 yards.


----------



## gregg (Feb 25, 2013)

Never shot anything but lead, works for me.


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (Feb 25, 2013)

I'v killed alot of birds 50 plus yrds with lead #6's. Its all about what your gun likes. Now im very selective and let them get in close so I can stick em with the bow.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 25, 2013)

I've drove the Lexus can't see going back to the Pinto!

Plus I hunt with a 20 gauge now. I can't get the performance I desire with lead out of that little pop gun.


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 25, 2013)

I must say that the posts of folks using lead to 60yds borders on the "Criminal" regarding ethical shots. JMHO

John


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 25, 2013)

hotamighty said:


> I have never used anything but lead. I can,t bring myself to pay 6 or 7 dollars per shot when a $1 winchester lead #6 will kill them just as dead at 50 yards.



Sometimes...but there is no way you can know it will every time...the rest of the time I guess y'all can just say you "missed".  

I'd hate to think I'd let 4 or 5 dollars stand between me and a dead turkey...or worse, a wounded one.  It costs too much otherwise to even get to the point of taking the shot.  The wrong thing to be cheap on is the cost of the shells.


----------



## born2hunt99 (Feb 25, 2013)

Those Federal flight control copper plated lead, 2 1/4oz of #6 work real good for me...in my 535 turkey tactical!!! The last one fell at 61 paces with that load.


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 25, 2013)

I still consider my HTL shells one of the cheapest pieces of my turkey hunting puzzle. Performance worth the price.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 26, 2013)

My gun and choke patterns my lead or heavyweight shot extremely well by a stroke of luck. Im not worried either way.


----------



## GLS (Feb 26, 2013)

Lighter loads, lighter and smaller guns, with no sacrifice in lethality.  For turkey hunting, I'd rather have $1200 worth of TSS and a $250 gun than a $1200 gun and $250 worth of lead shot.


----------



## Hookspur (Feb 26, 2013)

At the ranges I like my turkeys to die, why would I need anything other than copper-plated lead?


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 26, 2013)

From reading the responses on here, one would assume that if you are shooting lead you are wounding turkeys and HTL kills em every time.  The posse is after us boys, they are gonna round us lead shooters up for criminal acts


----------



## bearhunter39 (Feb 26, 2013)

Heavyweight in a 20,but still shooting lead #4s out of 12,in my opinion if i can't call in close enough to kill with either one of these setups then I don't  deserve the turkey.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 26, 2013)

Steven Farr said:


> From reading the responses on here, one would assume that if you are shooting lead you are wounding turkeys and HTL kills em every time.  The posse is after us boys, they are gonna round us lead shooters up for criminal acts



First of all, it is hard to justify EVER shooting at a turkey from 60yds with any shell, but if you are doing it with lead you ARE wounding (usually called a "miss") more than you are killing.  Physics can't just be ignored.

I have no problem with anyone hunting with lead as long as shots are taken at proper ranges and the shooter knows what his gun/shell is capable of.  Anyone bragging about killing them with lead at 60 is showing something about themselves that I wouldn't want folks to know if it were me.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 26, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> First of all, it is hard to justify EVER shooting at a turkey from 60yds with any shell, but if you are doing it with lead you ARE wounding (usually called a "miss") more than you are killing.  Physics can't just be ignored.
> 
> I have no problem with anyone hunting with lead as long as shots are taken at proper ranges and the shooter knows what his gun/shell is capable of.  Anyone bragging about killing them with lead at 60 is showing something about themselves that I wouldn't want folks to know if it were me.




Agreed!


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 26, 2013)

My biggest hitch to going back to lead is the love of carrying the 20 gauge.. I wanna be able to kill birds too the range I deem within my ethical standards and I have never found a lead/choke combo in the 20 that will do that.. 

If I could find a lead load to do so, I would strongly consider it.


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 26, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> First of all, it is hard to justify EVER shooting at a turkey from 60yds with any shell, but if you are doing it with lead you ARE wounding (usually called a "miss") more than you are killing.  Physics can't just be ignored.
> 
> I have no problem with anyone hunting with lead as long as shots are taken at proper ranges and the shooter knows what his gun/shell is capable of.  Anyone bragging about killing them with lead at 60 is showing something about themselves that I wouldn't want folks to know if it were me.



First of all, I never said I was shooting turkeys at 60 yards.

Second of all, Do you ever think that maybe folks overthink every aspect of turkey hunting?  I mean how on earth did people kill turkeys before the new shells, camo, chokes etc?

Now I use the best chokes money can buy and shoot as much HTL as I do lead but I killed a truckload of turkeys before HTL loads were available and I haven't noticed an increase in my success since their introduction.

I hope I didn't lose any forum cred for this post....it would crush me


----------



## Killdee (Feb 26, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> First of all, it is hard to justify EVER shooting at a turkey from 60yds with any shell, but if you are doing it with lead you ARE wounding (usually called a "miss") more than you are killing.  Physics can't just be ignored.
> 
> I have no problem with anyone hunting with lead as long as shots are taken at proper ranges and the shooter knows what his gun/shell is capable of.  Anyone bragging about killing them with lead at 60 is showing something about themselves that I wouldn't want folks to know if it were me.



 Also agree^

Yes, people killed turkeys for generations with lead, people also used to use 30-35 yards for their maximum shot standard. If I had not switched to a 20, I too would be perfectly comfortable in shooting the 12 gauge 2oz #6 cc Federals I shot and easily killed turkeys with for many  years but not much over 40 yards.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 26, 2013)

People killed turkeys with rifles back in the day. They were smart enough to know the limitations! I'm sure the Easterns I killed last year could have been killed with dove loads. My son and I figured the farthest Eastern was at 40 yards and it was part of a double kill. All the rest were no more than 20 yards. 

But here's where my 3.5" Hevi13 #7's come into play. OUT OF STATE HUNTING TRIPS. I don't want to travel 500-800 miles away and only be able to call that turkey into 40 yards and not be able to make the shot or have the confidence to make the shot!! I want the best shell out there for my gun and range!! A lot of planning goes into a turkey season. A lot of money goes into licenses, gas, food, lodging, logistics, airfare, etc...the last thing I want to worry about, with that Merriam or Rio hung up at 45 yards, is I wish I had spent a little extra and bought the best shell out there!!!


----------



## hawglips (Feb 26, 2013)

I got a phone call from one of those polling survey outfits (Public Policy I think) on Saturday, and asked me a whole bunch of questions about how I felt about the government prohibitting the use of lead in shotgun and rifle ammunition.  

It's only a matter of time before we'll be like some of the other countries (NZ, Norway, etc) that have outlawed lead.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 26, 2013)

hawglips said:


> I got a phone call from one of those polling survey outfits (Public Policy I think) on Saturday, and asked me a whole bunch of questions about how I felt about the government prohibitting the use of lead in shotgun and rifle ammunition.
> 
> It's only a matter of time before we'll be like some of the other countries (NZ, Norway, etc) that have outlawed lead.




Yep I believe your right, in few years this topic will be dead....... then it will be Steel vs tungsten....


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 26, 2013)

Steven Farr said:


> I hope I didn't lose any forum cred for this post....it would crush me



You did it Steven, your advice is worthless from here on.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 26, 2013)

Gadget said:


> Yep I believe your right, in few years this topic will be dead....... then it will be Steel vs tungsten....



By that point most of these guys will be shooting steel.  

Take my advice stock-up on your favorite ammo now.  Ammo is not getting any cheaper and will only increase in price.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 26, 2013)

Gadget said:


> Yep I believe your right, in few years this topic will be dead....... then it will be Steel vs tungsten....



I bet we'll see more and more tungsten and other non-toxic alloys as companies attempt to offer cheaper options once lead starts going by the wayside.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 26, 2013)

Steven Farr said:


> I hope I didn't lose any forum cred for this post....it would crush me



Prayers sent


----------



## alphachief (Feb 26, 2013)

bangbird said:


> All I shoot is lead.  I have 2 boxes of Winchester Xtended range in my truck I won't use.  Lead does just fine for me.



Yep....x2


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 26, 2013)

Steven Farr said:


> First of all, I never said I was shooting turkeys at 60 yards.
> 
> Second of all, Do you ever think that maybe folks overthink every aspect of turkey hunting?  I mean how on earth did people kill turkeys before the new shells, camo, chokes etc?
> 
> ...


you gained credibility with me but don't know if that helps or hurts you.


----------



## Tom Talker (Feb 26, 2013)

Gadget said:


> Yeah, killed three with lead 7's in 20ga last season, killed some others with htl last year too though.



Which lead 7's are you using for that 20?


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 26, 2013)

Steven Farr said:


> First of all, I never said I was shooting turkeys at 60 yards.
> 
> Second of all, Do you ever think that maybe folks overthink every aspect of turkey hunting?  I mean how on earth did people kill turkeys before the new shells, camo, chokes etc?
> 
> ...



They used lead only because that was the best product available.  Do you use one of those fancy "automobiles"?  If so, you are overthinking transportation.  I still ride to work on a horse and buggy.  Sometimes I just walk if my horse is tired.  Beat that!


----------



## Randy (Feb 26, 2013)

If I can't get them within 40 yards I feel like I have not done my part.  Not saying that is for everyone.  Just the way I feel.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 26, 2013)

Gadget said:


> Yep I believe your right, in few years this topic will be dead....... then it will be Steel vs tungsten....



Amazingly one well known heavier than lead company is already selling mostly steel loads and promoting them as turkey loads. 

Of course this same company also puts a few #5 shot in a shell mixed with other smaller shot and then promotes it as a 75 yard killer. double

Both of these seem to me to be about as unethical as shooting at a 60yd turkey with lead but I have yet to see anyone question their advertising ethics.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 26, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> but I have yet to see anyone question their advertising ethics.



Where have you been


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 26, 2013)

buckpasser said:


> They used lead only because that was the best product available.  Do you use one of those fancy "automobiles"?  If so, you are overthinking transportation.  I still ride to work on a horse and buggy.  Sometimes I just walk if my horse is tired.  Beat that!



Apples and oranges comparison.  Camry vs Corvette would be more in lines of what I am referring to.  Both get the task of driving accomplished,  but they do it a different way.  I have Hevi, Nitros and Lead turkey loads....all 3 kill, some just kill with more pellets

All I am saying is to state that you are doing a turkey a disservice by using lead or are being unethical is not exactly true


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 26, 2013)

icdedturkes said:


> Where have you been



Guess I have just missed it then.??



Steven Farr said:


> All I am saying is to state that you are doing a turkey a disservice by using lead or are being unethical is not exactly true



Can't speak for him but I didn't say it is unethical as long as the shot is within the range and capability of your gun/shell combo having a 100% clean kill pattern and penetration.

I don't believe there are many who can show that with lead at 50 or beyond so if they are shooting beyond their guns ethical range then it is ... uh... unethical.


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 26, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> Can't speak for him but I didn't say it is unethical as long as the shot is within the range and capability of your gun/shell combo having a 100% clean kill pattern and penetration.
> 
> I don't believe there are many who can show that with lead at 50 or beyond so if they are shooting beyond their guns ethical range then it is ... uh... unethical.



I agree 100%.  Shooting beyond the guns's ethical range is certainly unethical and just plain...well stupid and that applies to any shell that you may load into it


----------



## Killdee (Feb 26, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> Amazingly one well known heavier than lead company is already selling mostly steel loads and promoting them as turkey loads.
> 
> Of course this same company also puts a few #5 shot in a shell mixed with other smaller shot and then promotes it as a 75 yard killer. double
> 
> Both of these seem to me to be about as unethical as shooting at a 60yd turkey with lead but I have yet to see anyone question their advertising ethics.




Are you a member at old gobbler,they, Hevi13, have been blasted tarred and feathered for that advertising over there. While I appreciate their 40 and under policy ethics there, they lost a bunch of reloading Gurus and a ton of great info when they eliminated their reloading section because of a few comments. I suspect it has been tossed about over here too and we missed it.


----------



## gregg (Feb 26, 2013)

Human nature is to push the limits of things, so I'm inclined to think that there would be just as many wounded birds from folks shooting "other than lead shells" at just past the kill zone as those slinging lead beyond appropriate range. I know the effective range of my copper plated lead shells, and quite frankly I have no interest in shooting a bird beyond it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope the news about lead is wrong. Pure lead is the only affordable soft metal my flintlock is recommended to use.

As for as turkey shot loads, I never take a shot over 40 yards, no matter what gun I have with me at the time.


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Feb 26, 2013)

I shoot lead most of the time....get a wild hair and get the HTL loads sometimes.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 26, 2013)

Killdee said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Are you a member at old gobbler,they, Hevi13, have been blasted tarred and feathered for that advertising over there. While I appreciate their 40 and under policy ethics there, they lost a bunch of reloading Gurus and a ton of great info when they eliminated their reloading section because of a few comments. I suspect it has been tossed about over here too and we missed it.



Yes I'm a member there but haven't been there for a while...wasn't aware they had eliminated the reloading section.  

I'm not a 40 and under stickler but I am a firm believer in patterning your gun and not shooting beyond its ethical range...that could be anywhere from <25 to >60 depending on your gun/shell/choke choice.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 26, 2013)

Randy said:


> If I can't get them within 40 yards I feel like I have not done my part.  Not saying that is for everyone.  Just the way I feel.



under 30 for me


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 26, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> Where is Hawglips and Brad C.?



This thread is doing fine without me.  

I say shoot whatever floats your boat.  

I'll stick with Hevi-13.  I got a bunch.


----------



## hotamighty (Feb 26, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> Sometimes...but there is no way you can know it will every time...the rest of the time I guess y'all can just say you "missed".
> 
> I'd hate to think I'd let 4 or 5 dollars stand between me and a dead turkey...or worse, a wounded one.  It costs too much otherwise to even get to the point of taking the shot.  The wrong thing to be cheap on is the cost of the shells.



I don't "guess" when I shoot at a bird. I don't make a habbit of shooting birds over 40 yards but the 3 birds I did shoot at that were between 50 and 60 yards all died right there. Like you said, knowing what your gun, choke, and shell will do is one of the most important things to know when you shoot at a bird. I know what mine will do!


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 27, 2013)

This season I've swapped back from the Nitro HTL loads to their copper plated loads.

I may lose some penetration, but the pattern is about 10% better.  I limit my shots to inside 40 yds and am more than confident with gun/choke/shell combo at that range and slightly beyond.

Shooting BPS 10 with Rhino and Nitro copper plated shot.

BTW, I know that I dont need a cannon to kill a turkey but I am quite fond of the 10's and it has served me well.  I also have a 12 turkey rig and am working on a 20.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 27, 2013)

mojo02 said:


> This season I've swapped back from the Nitro HTL loads to their copper plated loads.
> 
> I may lose some penetration, but the pattern is about 10% better.  I limit my shots to inside 40 yds and am more than confident with gun/choke/shell combo at that range and slightly beyond.
> 
> ...


My buddy used to hunt with an Ithica auto 10, I used to tease him about toting a railroad tie on his shoulder.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 27, 2013)

Some of you fellows would never go back to them big, heavy guns around once you get a taste of busting turkey heads with a 28...


----------



## FOD (Feb 27, 2013)

2 3/4 lead #8's for me.$65 a case.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Picked up 3 more boxes of federal heavyweight 7s today.


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 28, 2013)

Killdee said:


> My buddy used to hunt with an Ithica auto 10, I used to tease him about toting a railroad tie on his shoulder.



Thats about right.

I cant explain it, but I've developed quite a fondness for the 10's.  It is heavy and will rattle your fillings, but I keep on going back to it.

I have a Benelli Cordoba 12 that shoots real well (I didn't buy this for a turkey gun but set it up for my wife to hunt with) and a Benelli Ultra Light 20 that I am tinkering with now.


----------



## cfuller6 (Feb 28, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> What load?   What is your miss to dead bird ratio?


Supreme #5's, i have a box full of beards and only missed one turkey in 15  years. Not saying I regularly shoot at 60 yards, but more than once have folded them up past 50


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 1, 2013)

A lead .223 bullet will kill them out past 100yds if distance is what you're after. Outsmarting him to 30 yds or closer is really what it's about anyway.  My brother use to grab a handful of 3" #4 steel shot back when we were young and kill them because I knew my duck loads would be missing the first row or two at the top.


----------



## hawglips (Mar 1, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> Outsmarting him to 30 yds or closer is really what it's about anyway.



30 yards?  Why not 25?  It's actually really about getting him to 25 yards and then pretending that's the mark of a real turkey hunter.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 1, 2013)

I was just throwing out a standard ethical distance, take it how you want. Never claimed to be a real turkey hunter and if I had it my way, I'd be running dogs like we could up until several years ago. I only turkey hunt bc I cannot do anything else in the woods at that time lol


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 1, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> I was just throwing out a standard ethical distance, take it how you want.



That "standard ethical distance" is totally based on traditional lead shot.  A more accurate REAL ethical distance is based on taking the time to pattern your shotgun/shell/choke combo so that you KNOW exactly what that true distance is...and any shots beyond that are unethical. 

The fact that my gun will kill one out that far EVERY TIME doesn't mean I can't enjoy working him in closer...it just means I won't be risking wounding him if I misjudge the distance or can't get him any closer.

I'd venture to say that most folks claiming these long shots with lead 6's have no real idea what pattern they are shooting at that range...just that they got lucky and the turkey died.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't get you you panties in a wad about a simple number I threw out which is more or less a numerical placeholder 'X', shoot them at 80 yards if you're feeling froggy. I could care less.


----------



## Will-dawg (Mar 1, 2013)

lead lead lead lead lead lead dead dead dead dead dead dead


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 1, 2013)

hevi-13 hevi-13 hevi-13 deader deader deader

And humanely kills farther if you do misjudge what would be your maximum lead dead range.  

But that is just rubbing in in to the lead is not dead guys.  LOL!  

Forgive me.  I just had to.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 2, 2013)

Brad C. said:


> This thread is doing fine without me.
> 
> I say shoot whatever floats your boat.
> 
> I'll stick with Hevi-13.  I got a bunch.





Brad C. said:


> hevi-13 hevi-13 hevi-13 deader deader deader
> 
> And humanely kills farther if you do misjudge what would be your minimum lead dead range.
> 
> ...



I knew you'd come around.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 2, 2013)

Well I did mess up.  That should read your maximum lead dead range, and lead is not dead guys.  That lead dead post got the best of me.   

Yea the devil made me do it.


----------



## hawglips (Mar 2, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> I'd venture to say that most folks claiming these long shots with lead 6's have no real idea what pattern they are shooting at that range...just that they got lucky and the turkey died.



No question that this is the case.


----------



## bucktail (Mar 2, 2013)

Just because a horse will get me to my club doesn't mean I'm not gonna take my a/c f150. TSS for me.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Mar 2, 2013)

hawglips said:


> No question that this is the case.


Your probably right,just like most people don't realize how far 40yds actually is either.40yds is a long
ways in the woods.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah I'm tall and long legged and have to streach to step 3', most folks stepped off 50-60 yards is most likely 40 45. When I step off 40 and then range it I'm usually 36-38 yards.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 2, 2013)

Killdee said:


> Yeah I'm tall and long legged and have to streach to step 3', most folks stepped off 50-60 yards is most likely 40 45. When I step off 40 and then range it I'm usually 36-38 yards.



I would say that is just about dead nut.  

That's why I take a 200' tape measure with me when I shoot my guns.  That way I know exactly what my gun will do at 40yds or 120ft.  No guessing on my patterns like some.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 3, 2018)

gonna see if the Winchester long beards are any good today


----------



## sea trout (Mar 3, 2018)

Gaswamp said:


> gonna see if the Winchester long beards are any good today



I bought a box of 3 inch longbeard #5 towards the end of last season.
Patterned them with my 2 shotguns. In one shotgun, the winchester 1300, it was a HUGE improvement with longbeards! Pattern held outstanding at 20 yards through 60+ yards!
The other shotgun, the winchester120, it didn't make a difference. THat shotgun shot longbeard and it's old heavy magnum blend about the same.


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Mar 3, 2018)

Gaswamp said:


> gonna see if the Winchester long beards are any good today



I've got a bunch of boxes of 5's and 6's once those are gone I might switch it up to TSS but these longbeards have been great out of my 870.


----------



## Buckman18 (Mar 3, 2018)

chefrific said:


> I used to shoot Win XR, until I tried a buddy's regular Win XX in same size/shot.  To my amazement and joy, the cheaper copper plated lead pattered WAY better than the "heavy/hevi" stuff ever did.
> I'm lead from here on out now.



In my new mossberg 535, the cheap grey box win super x patterns better than the XX! XX #5's put 121 in 10 at 40. Cheap super x #5's put 138 in 10 at 40! This is with a carlsons longbeard .660 choke. Btw, Longbeards out perform both, putting 180's in 10 at 40.

Until last year, all I ever hunted with was a full choke and 20 year old #4 supremes in my old 870. When I was in college I bought several boxes that were on clearance, killed plenty of turkeys, and finally ran them out. After reading about patterning guns here and on old gobbler, I started to shoot different shells, bought a tightwad choke for my 870 and started shooting. It's unreal the difference between brands, type, and size shot!


----------



## antharper (Mar 3, 2018)

sea trout said:


> I bought a box of 3 inch longbeard #5 towards the end of last season.
> Patterned them with my 2 shotguns. In one shotgun, the winchester 1300, it was a HUGE improvement with longbeards! Pattern held outstanding at 20 yards through 60+ yards!
> The other shotgun, the winchester120, it didn't make a difference. THat shotgun shot longbeard and it's old heavy magnum blend about the same.



Sea trout, what choke do u use in your 1300 , I have a tru- glow and the factory extra full I use in mine and both are about the same with the longbeards , just curious , very satisfied with what I use but have been considering trying something different , thanks !


----------



## fullstrut (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm never going back to lead. As long as I can shoot HTL loads.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 3, 2018)

antharper said:


> Sea trout, what choke do u use in your 1300 , I have a tru- glow and the factory extra full I use in mine and both are about the same with the longbeards , just curious , very satisfied with what I use but have been considering trying something different , thanks !



My 1300 has tried: 
factory full choke
Browning Invector extended turkey choke
HS Strut extended turkey choke
True-glow extended choke

It does the best with True-glow choke. It patterned heavy magnum blend real nice for years. But last year, I didn't change a thing, I just ran some longbeard #5 and WOW! I was Impressed!


----------



## antharper (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks , guess I should just stick with what works , the tru glow and the long beards are probably hard to beat I agree !


----------



## sea trout (Mar 4, 2018)

I hear ya...I've never tried a high end expensive choke, I've always wanted to but the true glow kept killin birds with heavy shot magnum blend for ever. Then I figured the longbeard was priced easy enough to try a box and see what the hype was all about and BAM! Same pattern at an extra 20 yards further back.
That shotgun will have longbeard in it this spring and hope to see how it does on a real fat gobbler!


----------



## goshenmountainman (Mar 4, 2018)

Steven Farr said:


> From reading the responses on here, one would assume that if you are shooting lead you are wounding turkeys and HTL kills em every time.  The posse is after us boys, they are gonna round us lead shooters up for criminal acts


Or there is a lot of turkey hunters that can't call a bird close enough to take a twenty yard shot. When I started hunting it was with a single shot shotgun that you were lucky if you could put 20 shot in a ten inch circle at twenty yards, had to make sure you were a good caller and woods wise..


----------



## HD28 (Mar 5, 2018)

Duff said:


> Never left it. Kills em purdy dead!



This.

10 to 50 yds, dead as a hammer! 
Don't know what else I would need.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 9, 2018)

was impressed with the longbeards in the 12ga


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 9, 2018)

I've always shot the Magnum blend. Gonna give the Longbeard xr and the Federal tss a test this weekend.


----------



## killerv (Mar 9, 2018)

Shooting heavier than lead loads has never been about shooting them at longer ranges for me, its been about a cleaner and quicker kill. Say a shell costs 10 bucks, whats 30 bucks over the course of a season in Ga if you are lucky. I spend that on gas each weekend chasing them. Heck, just cut out a couple of 12 packs over the next 2 months.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 9, 2018)

*I*

never left

s&r


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 9, 2018)

To me the Hevi just hits harder. Plain and simple. I can use #6s and they hit like lead #4s.

 At 30 yards my pattern is the size of a volley ball and there is no where to hide. Makes for one heck of a killing combo.


----------



## blong (Mar 12, 2018)

nope, I have shot several in the back walking off with their head up and it pulls feathers out the breast!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 13, 2018)

*Long Beard xr's*

lead death.......

and your shot is not harder than your barrel material....

s&r


----------



## elfiii (Mar 13, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> lead death.......
> 
> and your shot is not harder than your barrel material....
> 
> s&r



What he said. ^


----------



## Big7 (Mar 13, 2018)

Lead here.

All I've ever used.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 13, 2018)

You shot is in a plastic shot sleeve and doesn’t touch the barrel.


----------

